
The case against democracy - wazoox
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/11/07/the-case-against-democracy
======
wazoox
This is it, people. Now the smug, condescending elite calls for oligarchy.They
don't get the lesson, no, on the contrary: it's all because of these stupid
hillbillies. This is making me sick.

Maybe they should check NYTimes exit polls numbers: Trump won because he made
huge progress among Black, Asian and Hispanics compared to Romney. He did
better with women, too.

